# Diet help



## Thadyce (Apr 26, 2013)

Guys I'm currently taking MMA and Kickboxing, I want to know what are good meals to eat to promote weight loss and muscle building. Its hard because sometimes when i'm at home I have no idea what to eat. You guys have any ideas or any meals plans that you follow to help lose weight and gain muscle?


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Apr 26, 2013)

..don't have much of a strict 'plan', but I don't eat after 8 pm...helps me..


----------



## jthomas1600 (Apr 28, 2013)

My only advice would be: Don't go to extremes or buy into any fad diet. Instead just try to adopt a more healthy attitude about "fueling" your body. Try to stay away from simple carbs and highly processed foods. Also, pay attention to when you are succeeding and when you are not....then analyze what's going on in your life when you're succeeding and try to replicate that.


----------



## martial sparrer (May 1, 2013)

lots of veggetables.....raw works well for me.....extra protein after a workout....eat all of your carbs in the morning so you can work them off....and eat healthy carbs like oatmeal and quinoa(a grain).....I do veggies and carbs in the day, more protein at night.....you have to burn more calories than you consume.....so in fact you need carbs to build the muscle....but not too much.....for muscle....lift big and eat big.....but its a fine balance with eating healthy with cardio as well


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2013)

I am a Vegan and support protein and carb rich vegetarian foods myself. Lots of beans, soy, nuts, rice and fresh vegetables.

I´&#314;l practice Boxing and Karate, and in my case that kind of non-meat diet has offered good results for practice..


----------



## KingDiesel (May 2, 2013)

first off i would say make sure you are enough at least 6 small meals a day to rev up you metabolism to burn the fat you want to burn as far as building muscle goes eat as much protein as you can and when i say eat it actually eat it try to only have shakes if you cant to get real food. have protein with every meal and with it veggies but always eat as much protien as you can then eat some veggies and fruits and drink water like you will never get it again


----------



## enthusiast (May 7, 2013)

jthomas1600 said:


> Try to stay away from simple carbs and highly processed foods.




I am very interested in this topic. You'll see a lot of articles in the internet but most of them are written by ghostwriters(like me) and not real researchers, so I must know it from real people.

what do you mean by these simple sugar? In my country, rice is our staple food, and most say that avoid eating much because it can cause you to gain weight. what are possible alternative for this staple food. trust me, it is hard to stay away from rice if you are from the Philippines


----------



## Janina (May 8, 2013)

I think that carbs are essential for successful muscle training. Proteins obviously built the actual muscles, but without carbs you won´t get enough energy for productive train. I am a vegan and eat rice almost on every dinner I do. Carbs from rice give me long distance energy during train sessions. Proteins I get from vegetables, soy, tofu and beans enough to make a new muscle to grow. But it sould not work without carbs!


----------



## crushing (May 8, 2013)

Following the Primal Blueprint has helped me dramatically.  I've lost over 55 pounds so far, my wife has lost over 20 pounds, and my father-in-law has lost over 60 pounds and no longer has to take some of his medications and take insulin.  The diet is pretty much common sense, nothing extreme, and no fads.  We haven't felt this great with this much energy in years.


----------



## jezr74 (May 8, 2013)

crushing said:


> Following the Primal Blueprint has helped me dramatically.  I've lost over 55 pounds so far, my wife has lost over 20 pounds, and my father-in-law has lost over 60 pounds and no longer has to take some of his medications and take insulin.  The diet is pretty much common sense, nothing extreme, and no fads.  We haven't felt this great with this much energy in years.



Interesting, looks like an off shoot of paleo style diet. But you can have dairy.

I read through parts of the site, does it cater for vegetarians? That was the down fall of paleo for my household. (wife is vege)

via Nexus 7 w/Tapatalk - please ignore predictive text spelling errors


----------



## crushing (May 8, 2013)

jezr74 said:


> Interesting, looks like an off shoot of paleo style diet. But you can have dairy.
> 
> I read through parts of the site, does it cater for vegetarians? That was the down fall of paleo for my household. (wife is vege)
> 
> via Nexus 7 w/Tapatalk - please ignore predictive text spelling errors



There are similarities and it isn't nearly as strict as Paleo.

I wouldn't say it caters to vegetarians, but I have seen discussions about how vegetarians may adapt Primal to their lifestyle.  Not being a vegetarian I haven't paid that much attention to those discussions.  It seems the issue was around getting enough protein, because beans and legumes aren't considered Primal/Paleo because of the high carb content along with antinutrient lectins and phytic acid.


----------



## Janina (May 9, 2013)

Here´s link to interesting article about Vegan Body building. Suites also to other vegetarians who don´t eat meat or fish. Article wrote by Jason Ferruggia :

http://jasonferruggia.com/vegan-muscle-building/

Here´s another link which represents great Vegan athletes, like Mixed Martial Arts (MMA) competitor Mac Danzig and MMA practitioner and wrestler Aaron Simpson:

http://www.greatveganathletes.com/


----------



## enthusiast (May 9, 2013)

is it true that coffee helps with your metabolism?I'm talking about instant coffee.


----------



## jezr74 (May 9, 2013)

enthusiast said:


> is it true that coffee helps with your metabolism?I'm talking about instant coffee.



It's more to do with getting your heat rate up, if you have caffeine, your heart rate increases and before exercise can help with getting to that "fat burning" state quicker.

I don't believe there has been any compelling evidence to support it helps your metabolism. But is thrown around a lot in less formal diet circles as a maybe.


----------



## Mauthos (May 9, 2013)

Being diabetic I was introduced to the G.I (Glycemic Index) diet and have found it a very useful tool to use to monitor your food and to calculate and plan what to eat.

In all honesty though I wouldn't class it as a diet it is just a helpful aid to use so that you can ensure you have a healthy balanced diet.

I also find eating little and often helps.


----------



## enthusiast (May 9, 2013)

jezr74 said:


> It's more to do with getting your heat rate up, if you have caffeine, your heart rate increases and before exercise can help with getting to that "fat burning" state quicker.
> 
> I don't believe there has been any compelling evidence to support it helps your metabolism. But is thrown around a lot in less formal diet circles as a maybe.




so it'll only help if you take it before training eh?


----------

